
Thomas Cook insolvency leaves 150,000 travelers stranded on holidays - tosh
https://www.theguardian.com/business/live/2019/sep/23/thomas-cook-travel-chaos-insolvency-leaves-150000-stranded-on-holidays-live-updates
======
DEADBEEFC0FFEE
I heard on the news that the government will stump up the 150M needed to help
the travellers. Does Thomas Cook or the traveller have insurance?

~~~
mytailorisrich
There are industry schemes such as ATOL and the Air Travel Trust Fund, which
should cover most of the costs, not the taxpayer, even if operations are
managed by the government.

> _As at 31 March 2018 the ATT fund had a surplus of £170 million._ [1]

That should do.

[1] [https://www.caa.co.uk/ATOL-protection/Air-travel-
trust/About...](https://www.caa.co.uk/ATOL-protection/Air-travel-trust/About-
the-Air-Travel-Trust/)

